# LG HU85L 4K Ultra Short Throw Projector launch demo event at VE



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Proud to announce that LG selected our company to be the launch partner for their new dual laser 4K HDR UST projector, HU85LA. 

LG's first allocation is scheduled to arrive in our store this Thursday, July 25th and our launch demo event is scheduled for Thursday, August 1 and Saturday, August 3rd. Hope to see many of our HTS friends!

Just updated our HU85LA webpage with technical specs and more information.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just sent out our press release. Here's the link.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

LG HU85LAs are in the house! I had these air freighted in, the next shipment will arrive in a few days.

We set one set-up in our new Salamander Designs HU85LA custom cabinet and SI ALR 110" screen.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

Is LG going to make any more short throw projectors vs. UST?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

LG is developing more 4K HDR projectors, but no details at this time. 

Here's a short iPhone video of our HU85LA in our high ambient light showroom.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's a couple pics from last night's demo launch event:

That's me in the center surrounded by LG's product managers from HQ and the LG's USA Sales manager for the custom install channel and distribution.










Here's a nice shot of two guests who were loving the HU85LA. We had the window treatment opened and all of the store lights on. The photographer exposed for the high ambient room light to get the proper exposure for the two people and not the image on the screen. 









Here's 5 of our guests in our dedicated theater where we had a second HU85LA set up to show off how it performs in a dark room. Everyone who saw our 2nd HU85LA in our theater were wow'd by the awesome performance.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's new video from Youtube celebrity SpareChange. Shane visited us today and shot this video live at our demo launch event. 

https://youtu.be/omK5h9c69Zs?t=91


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out SpareChange's Youtube video filmed at our premier launch demo event.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out this very cool time lapse video one of our HU85LA clients created.


----------

